
Ask HN: Let's talk about the Metaverse - rayalez
Does anyone know, is anybody building, or planning to build, a metaverse? Something like Oasis in Ready Player One?<p>How realistic do you think it would be to make this at the current state of technology?We already have World of a Warcraft and Minecraft, we have haptic gloves, VR is coming along.<p>Do you think this will happen in the following years? What are the biggest obstacles to this?
======
intellectable
I don't know how you define a Metaverse, but I assume it comes with high
expectations of sensory inputs. Check out
[https://highfidelity.io/](https://highfidelity.io/) I think this project will
grow to meet the high expectations of a metaverse.

